# Animal tracking auto focus in action!



## TomR (Jul 13, 2020)

found this in a tweet

Birds





Cats





Others


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 14, 2020)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## john1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

The results look very very promising. I have preordered two R5s and will test one until while I have the ability to return the second one within a 30 day window. The questions that I have remaining at this stage is viewfinder blackout, high ISO noise, base ISO dynamic range. I am hoping that with a maximum ISO range of 51200 that ISO 12800 will be reasonable in terms of detail retention and noise.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for posting evidence that this camera is capable of stills photography. It's the first we've seen yet! 

I hope it holds itself together w/ the EF adapter. 

I just hope I have somewhere to go to use it.


----------

